# How much coverage do i need?



## Dave1738 (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm from rhode island and I want to start driving for uber. I was wondering if I need full coverage insurance or if liabity is fine?


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have "gap" insurance from USAA ($34/6-months) for the time I'm logged into the app until I get a ride. After that Uber/Lyft insurance kicks in from the time you accept a ride to drop off. After that you go back to "gap" if you keep the app on, or personal if you turn the app off.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dont drive for $.80 a mile. 

Your car cost about $.30 per mile (gas, tires,oil change)

If you drive to pick up a pax
5 miles $.30x5=$1.50 cost 
Pax goes 5 miles at the minimum $4
You drop the Pax drive back 5 miles

$4-20%=$3.20
$3.20-$4.50= -$1.30 loss

If you want you can save the miles, wear, tear and send me the $1.30


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

AFL2015 said:


> I have "gap" insurance from USAA ($34/6-months) for the time I'm logged into the app until I get a ride. After that Uber/Lyft insurance kicks in from the time you accept a ride to drop off. After that you go back to "gap" if you keep the app on, or personal if you turn the app off.


So they have no issues being a ride share driver? Wawaneesa covers me as long as I am not transporting goods or people for hire in my car, basically period 3. So, I am standing pat with their contract details of liability exclusions. Good rate for the coverage gap with uber. Let me know if no issues with primary coverage rates on your personal policy.


----------

